

U.S. Debt at the Saturation Point? - elfinlike
http://www.professorhollybell.com/2012/06/11/u-s-debt-saturation/

======
tgrass
From the original linked article: "It explains the jobless recoveries of the
past and how each recent economic cycle produces higher money figures, yet
lower employment. It explains why we are seeing debt driven events that circle
the globe."

The graph and data don't _explain_ it, they merely demonstrate it.

~~~
elfinlike
@tgrass: I agree.

